

Variables/State in Clojure - micahasmith
http://micahasmith.github.io/2014/11/09/clojure-variables-and-state/

======
sejje
Clojure rookie checking in:

> ;; since vars are mutable, we can reassign to them

You can reassign anything, regardless of mutability, can't you? Using the
mutability would be altering the value, not reassigning, correct?

